# Green Bobcats?



## ShadeScapesInc. (Jan 20, 2005)

Has anyone seen the green bobcats floating around for sale? are they govt. resales or something? I even seen a green ditch witch mini skid the other day.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

I believe that sunbelt rentals - formerly nations rent - paints all of their equipment green. could be from them. www.sunbeltrentals.com


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Zab's correct. Any green machine is a sunbelt machine. Every now and then you see one at auction.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup they are sunbelts

We still see That color of green skidloaders coming out of the Deere factory once an a while


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

look on ebay they have a whole shiznit load of stuff on there FOR CHEAP!


----------



## ShadeScapesInc. (Jan 20, 2005)

yea thats where (ebay) i first started seeing them and then on craigslist


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

accipiter12;775020 said:


> Any green machine is a sunbelt machine.


I have a green skidsteer. It's a John Deere.


----------

